# Subway!!



## SarahJayne_x

*Anyone Know If The Mayo In Subway Is Ok To Eat?

I Could Murder A Subway, 

But Only Like The Tuna Subs, Which Typically Have Mayo In...

Anyone Got Any Info On This??

Really Dont Think I Can Wait Another 9 And A Bit Weeks!!!

lol

x x x*


----------



## MrsRoughton

i had this problems with mayo when pg. macdonalds is ok cause it is pasturised. have a look on subway website (if they have one?) or ask in store if the mayo they use is definitely pasturised?


----------



## Bam

Subway is definitely pasteurized. If you're not the type of person to get hung up on the "No Cold Cuts" food rule then feel free to eat to your heart's content.

I eat Subway on a regular basis, WITH mayo, and haven't run into any problems.


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Their Website Doesnt Say.. All It Says Is:

"Beautiful flaked tuna with lite mayonnaise. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"

Cheesy Eh? lol..

I Don't Wanna Drive All The Way There, To Walk In And Smell It To Be Told I Can't Have It! lol..

So Whats It? It's Gotta Be Shop Bought? And Not Home Made??

xx


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Ah My Life!!

Your A Star!! 

Have Made My Night Anyway!!

*Goes To Look For Car Keys To Go To Subway With A Big Smile On My Face!!*

lol

xx


----------



## genkigemini

Bam said:


> I eat Subway on a regular basis, WITH mayo, and haven't run into any problems.

DITTO! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsRoughton

yeah home made tend to have raw egg in it thats why you can only eat certain types. i know when i asked at greggs they told me they use unpasterurised mayo!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Aaaah!! I Get It Now!!

Girlies Your All Stars!! Thanks Very Much!!

Cant Find My Shoes Now!! 

Argh!!! lol...

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Its fine, subways dont make their own mayo by hand its mass produced :thumbup:


----------



## Cara x

MrsRoughton said:


> yeah home made tend to have raw egg in it thats why you can only eat certain types. i know when i asked at greggs they told me they use unpasterurised mayo!

Really :O I had a few mango mayo sandwiches, assuming it wouldn't be the homemade sort :dohh: My poor LO :nope: Good thing im off them now :(


----------



## Mynx

I'm surprised that Greggs use unpasturised mayo tbh! You'd think that the pastuerised stuff would be better for a sandwich business as it keeps for longer!


----------



## Bam

Cara, if you haven't a problem yet then you and baby will be fine. :) 

The fear with unpasteurized anything is the risk of listeria. It's a ridiculously low risk but they like to make us try to avoid it anyway. But I'm with Mynx. I'm surprised they don't use pasteurized.


----------



## Cara x

Bam said:


> Cara, if you haven't a problem yet then you and baby will be fine. :)
> 
> The fear with unpasteurized anything is the risk of listeria. It's a ridiculously low risk but they like to make us try to avoid it anyway. But I'm with Mynx. I'm surprised they don't use pasteurized.

Yeah me too, I was overly cautious in 1st tri but even I assumed that big, national companies like that would be using the pasturised stuff

Thanks for letting us know tho :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i eat mayo from anywhere and everywhere, have had fair few subs from subway with mayo yummy.


----------



## Bam

Awwww. All this talk has me wanting a Subway, now. I don't know if you guys have it on your menu over there or not but we have The Feast now. $8 for a foot long (Knowing how they like to charge you guys for fast food, it would probably cost 8 quid over there rather than the 4.80 exchange). It lasts me about 3-4 meals but oh my gosh is it good! It's got roast beef, salami, pepperoni, turkey, black forest ham and cheese PLUS all the other veggies and condiments that you want. *drool*

I may have to make a stop at Subway later. :D


----------



## littlekitten8

Mmmmm Bam that sounds amazing!! We dont have that one over here!


----------



## Kittee

God I Love Mayo right now! LOL

I make my own sammichs at home tho so I can heat up my cold cuts properly. :)


----------



## Bam

pffft. Heated cold cuts is just blasphemy! And I can't stand hot sandwiches in the summer, anyway. I did some research on the whole cold cuts/listeria thing and was not impressed. Looking at the numbers, I have a higher chance of delivering a baby with Down than I do of contracting listeria from cold cuts... especially with the way the FDA/USDA controls meat quality over here.

Of course, if you just like heated cold cuts, then disregard all that. :p

*still has not gotten her Subway today*


----------

